# Ash root burl....how to resaw



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

My daughters boyfriend just brought me a present. This is an ash root with a burl. Very interesting grains and visible spalting in the root. The burl has strange green areas on it. The problem is how best to get at the wood. You can see stones embedded in the wood of the root. The burl looks stone free (looks like it pushed stones away as it grew) but who knows.

Any ideas on how best to proceed. I was thinking of cutting away carefully with a handsaw removing as much rock as possible and then proceeding slowly with my bandsaw. I haven't installed the riser block kit yet so the 93 1/2" blade can be considered disposable since I'll be getting 105" blades soon.

I'm thinking of using what I can get out of it to build a jewelry box for my daughter.

Look at the green stuf (copper in ground?)


Spalting


More green stuff


Rocks


Overall size


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a beauty, you have to cut it, & hope you don't run into anything.

I was wondering if your whole image is showing. I found out that 480 wide is about the maximum width that works on LJ uploads. 
Good luck with your sawing!!


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

That will make one beautiful jewelry box….good luck!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You might try power washing to force any small rocks out. The only roots that I've cut were clear roots with no embedded folds.

Good luck. What are the dimensions?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd love to just see it sanded and polished. This is wonderful - I love the stone treasures.

Good luck with the cutting. I'll cross my fingers for you - that's about all the help I can give. Sorry


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

The root portion is about 18-24" long…6-8" wide, 4" thick….the burl is about 3" thick and 6" dia.

I'm thinking about removing the burl and carving it to reveal the grain…maybe using it as the top of the box? I'll saw the root…I'm going to cut 1/2" and hopefully get 3/8" finished. Not sure how much I'll get out of it but we'll see….I have two 93" blades I can sacrifice if necessary. I'm going to work at it very slowly. Keep those fingers crossed Deb…I'm gonna need it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

they are crossed!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Bob;
--nice looking burl you have there!!!

I also would second what Karson has mentioned above about the power washing. A lot of my old salvaged wood and timbers, plus burls and ('whenever in doubt, I power wash') all the others I get, I have made it a point to always power wash, since this removes the bark, dirt and whatever's of accumulated ground clutter.

Ha!!!,....now you've got me on the one about asking how to 'proceed' with the burl…., since I all-ways just go and ask the wood….LOLLLLLLLLLLL Fast, I think I need a smiley around here.

Great burl Bob, and you should get some nice figures in the wood, what with some spalting to go along with it. I re-saw a lot of small wood burls and buttons on my bandsaw and then also do testing on these pieces for different finishes and also for butterflies for wood joinery. Always interesting working with burls since you never know what you have till you go inside the wood.

One note I might add is you can also get small metal detectors from places like Woodcraft and Rocklers…...price range is $20.00 - $100.00 and then on up. For small burls, the $20.00 - $25.00 ones work good, just be sure to always 'look' and 'listen'....

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Great looking burl!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I hand cut the burl free from the root…some interesting swirls and spalting. I'm heading out to do the rest on the bandsaw right now. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

HHHmmmm…That didn't go very well. I should have listened to the wood. I think you were right Deb…it was telling me to carve and polish… I tried to use the bandsaw to slice of a slab and flatten one side of the burl and almost immediately hit rock. I managed to hack my way around the outside and eventually got a flat surface but no slab…. it is filled with rocks. One blade down…..

The majority of this is going to need to be carved. I'm going to try again tomorrow on what looks to be a clear spot. If I'm lucky I'll get enough for a 5" x 5" x 3" box. I'll be able to cut the underside of the burl to fit over it as the top.

Actually it probably won't be tomorrow. i'm puting a new blade on and need to do some cutting of the pieces for the Morris chair….I'll get all that cut before risking the blade again.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Bob…I'd have whacked into it with the bandsaw too.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Me too, I would'nt be able to stand not knowing what that grain looked like. jockmike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You may have to rent a diamond saw, like they use on concrete,or tile. That way you can leave the rocks, and work them into whatever you make.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Doh!....(smacks himself in the head).....why didn't I think of that Dick?.....I actually have a concrete blade I can put in my skilsaw…. I'll try it later this week.


----------

